
Minneapolis ends single family zoning - yogi123
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/minneapolis-single-family-zoning-housing-racism.html
======
oldmancoyote
While I certainly agree that single family zoning has led to awful commutes
and an untenable housing shortage, and while I approve of eliminating single
family housing restrictions, I politely assert that protecting neighborhoods
from incompatible higher density development was a legitimate motivation in
addition to the motivation to exclude "undesirables". Higher density housing
can destroy a neighborhood's quality of life. What is needed is thoughtful
development not unlicensed development in the name of social justice. This is
not an easy thing to accomplish. One hopes the authorities can set aside
divisive rhetoric and deal thoughtfully with the conflicting aspects of the
problem.

~~~
thucydidesofusa
This isn't the right solution for every place, but it's the right solution for
Minneapolis. There's no shortage of land and quasi-affordable housing in the
suburbs / exurbs - people who want that can move out and get the house they
want for the money they'll collect for their more-valuable Minneapolis house.

But Minneapolis has been very dense for awhile and other bordering cities have
done an excellent job at managing density and quietness - for example, the two
adjacent cities Edina and Colombia Heights have been offering peace and quiet
to Minneapolis residents since the freeways went in.

~~~
slededit
FYI it looks like you've been shadow banned since your first posts in the
thread "A female engineer's opinion on why there are fewer...".

Your posts since then have been substantive so I vouched for this one. You
should contact the mods and ask them to reconsider the ban. It looks like
others have vouched specific comments multiple times in the past and the mods
are pretty reasonable.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Does the “show dead” setting override the shadow ban so one can view dead
comments?

Interesting you can vouch for comments at ~4k karma and I cannot at ~31k.

~~~
slededit
Yes, showdead showed the comment and I wondered why it was dead because it was
not too controversial.

Are you sure you can't vouch? Click on the time at the top of the comment and
it should show on the page that loads. Its intentionally "hidden".

~~~
toomuchtodo
I was wrong, it appears I can vouch but as you mentioned you have to dig for
the option. Mea culpa.

